# Hello Bowtech fans



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Here is a link to the thread on the US forum that has the new bowtech 08 Range

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=572905

The new bows bieng released from all companies in the 08 range, all look super, A most confounding situation to be in, in trying to pick just one. I think that I see several bows in my future.

Any way the question is: When does the Bowtech 08 range arrive in SA, does any one have any info.

Have a great day 
Bushcat


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

As Borat would say "is veeerrry niiiice".

Redge by Arcgers Edge kry een van die dae sy shipment in.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Good morning Ingozi

I was hoping that you would sign in, I was reading the thread about the 08 bowtechs and you seem to think that the 82 was the one that you wanted. I am still unsure as to what the difference is between it and the 101. I cant wait to try them as they should be here fairly soon. 

Thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

The only way that I would be able to decide what model to buy is to shoot them.

Not bow shops in Dubai!!!!

Gerhard

But I still want one....


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello there Gerhard It is hot here in Zululand here today, You must be hot as hell every day. I Hope that you have a place to watch the game on Saturday, were going to win 

Bushcat


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hey Bushcat

I'm just a little dissapointed that they do not offer the Airborne bows in 80/90#. But I think that will put in an order for a 70#er in any case, beggars can't be choosers....


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes indeed Ingozi, I will get hold of archers edge and see what their take is on when the new bows will land and who the dealers are in KZN. Will you go for the 101 or the 82, and please let me know why. 

Thanks 
Bushcat

I ama also curious as to your signature. Bieng a Shooting staff member or a pro staff member, what does this mean. Is this where respective companies identify Top archers in their respective fields and choose these archers (You)
as ambassadors for their brand. Do I have this right or am I way off. 
Thank you for taking the time to answer my Questions.

Ryan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I wouldn't mind shooting the 101 - I like the configuration. 70# should be fine for my shoulders, though, thanks. Plenty speed for a hunting bow there. Nice and forgiving brace height too.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

If it's flat out speed that one is after than the 82nd with Speed mods is the answer, but some might shy away from the shoter brace height. The 101st seems to be a very, very nice bow. Like the old Allegiance just a bit longer and a tad faster with Speed mods.

But a short brace height is not such a great factor when you have been shooting for quite some time and have a good, solid and repeatable shooting form. I still think that I will go for the 82nd but shoot lighter than usual arrows to get a true long distance bow that will hopefully have a very flat trajectory.

To be on a cmpanies Shooting/Pro Staff means that you should be an ambassodor for the company as your actions will reflect directly onto the company. Top shooters in their field (and successfull hunters) usually get contaced by the company enquiring whether they would be interested in being part of the Shooters/Pro Staff. You then send in a basic resume and if they feel that you have got what they as a company want and needs you get sent a contract. It not about "free stuff" at all, it about endorsing the products that you believe in and being a staff member of BowTech, just as you would have been if you were behind the counter at the head office.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes that helps alot. The longer A to A of the 101 will suit me better as a beginner, I had also identified the Commander as a bow that I should try for its more forgiving specs. Now it is just to try them and to choose one. 

Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions, Bowtech is fortunate to have an ambasador in you. After reading your articles and speaking to you online, you impart upon me your satisfaction for your equipment and this will be a huge factor when I eventually choose a bow, So well done.

Yours Sincerely 
Ryan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ryan

The best bet is still for you to go shoot the particular bow you like, it's amazing how much two archers can differ. But I agree with you and James that the 101st looks like a sure winner, it has it all.

Good luck with your choice and keep us posted.

All the best

Engee Potgieter


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

F%^&%K maar dis mooi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Bowtech has their new 08 models on the website


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

i'm looking to get an utility/backup bow in 08, and the 101st is looking so good :darkbeer: another interesting bow is the Drenalin LD.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

the Drenalin LD only goes to 30.5" some chap was complaining on the US forum that it was not a LD at all.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Engee. I see that they aded the new range to there old line up. But I miss one bow. Do you know why they stopped making the Old Glory. In my opinion one of the better/best bows Bowtech built in my opinion.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Old Glory was a great bow, but the '08 Constitution looks like a real shooter.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Old Glory was a great bow, but the '08 Constitution looks like a real shooter.


Yes, that Connie looks great, awesome specs. I understand that they have a bit off a vane clearance problem.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hey Bush

They discontinued the Old Glory in 2006/2007, I think that they wanted they guys looking for a slightly longer a2a bow to buy the (then new) Commander. This year they did the same with the Tribute, by dropping it from the line up they force your hand to buy a General.

I'm just missing the high poundage bows (80/90/100#) for the guys looking to take on the big stuff.

But I must add that the line up as is should do very well.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Hey Bush
> 
> They discontinued the Old Glory in 2006/2007, I think that they wanted they guys looking for a slightly longer a2a bow to buy the (then new) Commander. This year they did the same with the Tribute, by dropping it from the line up they force your hand to buy a General.
> 
> ...


Jis Engee, that Old Glory's was awesome bows. But time moves on.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*New 2008 Bowtechs*

Fokken mooi!I like the General(8''+BH) and the Airborne 82.Wat de moer gaan nog gebeur?


----------

